# Grow plant emersed and Miracle Grow



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ryu1 said:


> Hi, I would like to know more about what I need to grow plants emersed. I read a few thread and just need some clarification. Will be growing in a tank.
> 
> 1. I will be using Miracle grow, which miracle grow organic soil I should use or any is fine?
> 2. How often should I replace the soil? Do I add anything else beside keeping the tank humid?
> ...


There are a million ways to do things, but here is how I do mine. Really basic setup. 

1. Any will do, sometimes I don't even use the organic, i just use whatever i have. 

2. I imagine the soil would get a little rank after a year or two. So just keep an eye on it. Nope, just give it light and humidity.

3. 8 hours should be fine. I keep mine on for 10-12 hours because its on the same timer as the lights for my orchids.

4. I would just put it directly on top of the tank. As far as avoiding algae on the soil, you would want to make it so that there isn't any standing water over the soil. the soil is just moist.

5. If they are plants that can grow emersed, then yes. Just keep the humidity inside the tank as high as possible. roud:


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great, thanks. Now, you recommend replacing the soil every year? For most submerged stems, it will not be able to support itself, should I just let the top sit on top of the soil or should I tie it to a stick, so it stands right up? Also, should I cut a longer or shorter stem?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ryu1 said:


> Great, thanks. Now, you recommend replacing the soil every year? For most submerged stems, it will not be able to support itself, should I just let the top sit on top of the soil or should I tie it to a stick, so it stands right up? Also, should I cut a longer or shorter stem?


i usually just have my emersed tanks setup for a summer at a time, so ive never run into that problem. but im just guessing that after a year it would be good to replce. i really am unsure.

as far as stem plants, just lay it down on the the soil, it will sprout new growths all along the stem


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

ryu1 said:


> Hi, I would like to know more about what I need to grow plants emersed. I read a few thread and just need some clarification. Will be growing in a tank.
> 
> 1. I will be using Miracle grow, which miracle grow organic soil I should use or any is fine?
> 2. How often should I replace the soil? Do I add anything else beside keeping the tank humid?
> ...


1: I use Miracle Grow organic potting mix with all my emersed container setups.

2: I replace it completely every few months if container growing. If it's in the tank submerged, I just leave it there.

3: 12 is good. More would be better. I leave my lights on for at least 14 hours.

4: You could do that, depending on your fixture. To avoid algae, make sure there is no standing water like orchidman said. Keep the substrate moist to saturated. Algae may appear but most of the time it will go away if you let your substrate dry out a little bit (at least in my experience). Most of the time it's bga but dosing nitrates will make it go away.

5: I usually float a stem horizontally in a container near some lights and I wait until new growth appears from the nodes. I then pinch off the new growth and add to my emersed setup. I haven't tried orchidman's method but I'm sure it would also work if you tried.


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great, thanks guys.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

ryu1 said:


> Hi, I would like to know more about what I need to grow plants emersed. I read a few thread and just need some clarification. Will be growing in a tank.
> 
> 1. I will be using Miracle grow, which miracle grow organic soil I should use or any is fine?
> 2. How often should I replace the soil? Do I add anything else beside keeping the tank humid?
> ...


Hi ryu,

1. I use Miracle Grow Potting Mix (non-organic)
2. The nutrients in the potting mix typically last up to 6 months depending upon the temperature and number.
3. I keep my lights on for about 16 hours per day
4. Keep the light as close as possible to the plant tops but don't let the plant tips get cooked by the heat from the bulb/fixture. Algae on the surface of the soil can be a problem, especially BGA (cyanobacteria). Currently I use H2O2 in a spray bottle to treat an affected area. I am testing other methods and substances.
5. Here is an article I wrote for our GSAS newsletter and have put into a blog about emersed plants; the third paragraph from the end describes how I transition plants from submersed to emerged growth.


----------

